# You guys who like a bit of the metalz \m/



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Have a listen to these guys, First Requiem, unsigned but pretty darn good. Sound wise think MOP era Metallica squished together with some Pantera for good measure. 

They're fairly local to me and I've seen them live a couple of times, they always give a most excellent show. As is the case for most young metal bands they need a bit of support and a bit of word spreading. :thumb:

First Requiem on Facebook

First Requiem - Save Yourself

First Requiem - Sullivan's Plague (Tribute to A7X's The Rev)

Enjoy! :thumb:


----------

